
Missing Interpol President Meng Hongwei ‘under Investigation’ in China - ryanlol
https://www.google.co.ck/amp/s/amp.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/2167213/french-police-launch-hunt-missing-chinese-head-interpol-meng
======
backspace_
A non amp link would of been nice
[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/2167213/fr...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/2167213/french-
police-launch-hunt-missing-chinese-head-interpol-meng)

